# "Just A Horse"



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I seen this online today and was very touched by it. Just thought I'd share.

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, its just a horse" or, "that's a lot of money for just a horse". They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, of the costs involved for "just a horse". Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a horse", but i did not feel slighted. Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a horse", and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a horse" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day. If you, too, think its "just a horse", then you will probably understand phrases like "just a friend", "just a sunrise", or "just a promise". "Just a horse" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust and pure, unbridled joy. "Just a horse" brings out the compassion and patience that makes me a better person.Because of "just a horse", I will ride early, take long walks and look longingly to the future. So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a horse" , but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past and the pure joy of the moment. "Just a horse" brings out whats good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day. I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a horse", but a thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a woman". So, next time you hear the phrase, "just a horse" - just smile, because they just don’t understand.

~Unknown​


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I love this..I've read it a few times but still love it..


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

It's amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a version of this blown up and framed on my wall. Here is a link to what my poster looks like  I love it!

http://loudlyquietly.files.wordpres...2676_586202675_9313749_1156117867_n.jpg?w=658


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is an awesome picture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

This an amazing piece and whoever wrote it understands, unlike a lot of people....us horse people know its not "just a horse"


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> That is an awesome picture!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agree! It's what sold me on the poster, before I even read the phrase underneath


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh wow... beautiful... <3 I wish I could hand that to everyone who tells me its "just a horse"... I wish I could get into their brain, thats it is a LOAD more than just a horse... 

This part is gold <3

"an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past and the pure joy of the moment. "Just a horse" brings out whats good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day. _I hope that someday they can understand that *it's not "just a horse", but a thing that gives me humanity* and keeps me from being "just a woman"._

Gorgeous...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

love it. i wish i could print out like 100 copies and give em to all the people who say it....


----------

